# Derrick Rose out for season after injuring left knee



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> Derrick Rose will miss the remainder of the playoffs after tearing the anterior cruciate ligament in his left knee late in the Chicago Bulls' Game 1 victory over the Philadelphia 76ers. Rose also will miss the upcoming Olympics in London.
> 
> The Bulls' win over the 76ers was a by-the-numbers affair until just less than a minute and a half left to go in the fourth quarter, when Rose was forced to leave the contest after planting awkwardly on his left knee. While driving on 76ers big man Spencer Hawes, Rose came to a jump stop, shifted uneasily and immediately passed the ball off to teammate Carlos Boozer while clearly aware that something had gone wrong.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nba-b...728614.html;_ylt=AqvVYH8ictKd7OApmnhcV1E5nYcB

Huge loss for the Bulls. Not sure they can make it far at all without Rose.


----------



## IcemanJacques (Mar 18, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nba-b...728614.html;_ylt=AqvVYH8ictKd7OApmnhcV1E5nYcB
> 
> Huge loss for the Bulls. Not sure they can make it far at all without Rose.


Been following this all morning. Man that sucks. I feel bad for him, sits out a lot of the regular season with hopes to play the finals and then gets a bad injury in the first game. I don't know if he will ever be back to his best. So many injuries and he plays such a fast, physical game.

Celtics are the only ones who could possibly knock the Heat off in that conference now in my opinion.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Rose is on the Fast track to being this guy...


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 9, 2011)

The Ninja, unfortunately I think you may have a point. Though this could just be a one off, bad season for him & he could make a complete recovery for next season. 

Iceman, you're absolutely correct. If ANY team has a chance at all of defeating the Heat this post-season, it's Boston. My Celtics are more than capable of defeating the Heat 4 times.... They did it a 2 or 3 times during the regular season alone. For whatever reason, the C's gave Miami fits this year and I'm hoping it continues....


----------



## IcemanJacques (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm hoping they can. But they do have quite a tough task in getting past Atlanta. And then Chicago or Philadelphia. not the easiest run but lets hope they can do it.

I am picking Miami to make it through to the finals series though. But again, they will get beaten by a more complete team in the form of San Antonio.


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 9, 2011)

IcemanJacques said:


> I'm hoping they can. But they do have quite a tough task in getting past Atlanta. And then Chicago or Philadelphia. not the easiest run but lets hope they can do it.
> 
> I am picking Miami to make it through to the finals series though. But again, they will get beaten by a more complete team in the form of San Antonio.


San Antonio won't make it to the Finals. They'll get defeated by the Lakers or Grizzlies or even Thunder, before they get to the final Championship round. I wish they'd just dissolve and go away already!


----------



## IcemanJacques (Mar 18, 2009)

jaw2929 said:


> San Antonio won't make it to the Finals. They'll get defeated by the Lakers or Grizzlies or even Thunder, before they get to the final Championship round. I wish they'd just dissolve and go away already!


Haha yeah I don't like them either. Especially as a huge OKC fan. But there is no doubting that they are the form team of the competition at the moment and have been for a while. The lakers are coming together nicely as well. The West is very tough to call. Especially with the Grizzlies who just up a gear during playoffs.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

IcemanJacques said:


> I'm hoping they can. But they do have quite a tough task in getting past Atlanta. And then Chicago or Philadelphia. not the easiest run but lets hope they can do it.
> 
> I am picking Miami to make it through to the finals series though. But again, they will get beaten by a more complete team in the form of San Antonio.


Celtics should run right over Atlanta now that Josh Smith is done for the playoffs and Rondo is back as well as Allen coming back.

Philadelphia could be tough just due to their defense but the Bulls if they do beat Philadelphia will not make it past round 2 without Rose.


----------



## IcemanJacques (Mar 18, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Celtics should run right over Atlanta now that Josh Smith is done for the playoffs and Rondo is back as well as Allen coming back.
> 
> Philadelphia could be tough just due to their defense but the Bulls if they do beat Philadelphia will not make it past round 2 without Rose.


Smith is a huge loss. Let's hope the celtics can take over now. And I agree. A Rose-less Chicago team won't make it far.


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 9, 2011)

Philly with a 2-1 lead over Chicago! Who would've guessed it, even without DRose? Wow. 

C's get an UGLY win vs. Atlanta last night.... It should NOT have gone into OT, they just let the Hawks rally, and it never should've come to that. Also, what happened to Josh Smith anyway? I didn't hear/see what happened.


----------

